# [Argentinian NR] 3BLD 48.26 Guido Dipietro



## G2013 (Mar 29, 2017)

YAY
It finally happened OMG

48.26 official 3BLD single, *Argentinian National Record*.
The only 3BLD Argentinian NR holder until that weekend was Tomás Mansilla; he set the SaR back in 2011 and nobody beat it until I came 

Soooo yeah, quite a big accomplishment haha
The solve itself was quite bad, the memo sucked (18 secs) and I mis-did a setup lol
This NR will be improved in upcoming comps, I think.

Also, I DNFed the 3 solves at the final round XD So I got at the last place yeah

Scramble:
B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B R B' D L R2 D2 U2 B' R' B' F' Rw'
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



x'
edges
[U' M2 U, R']
[U: [x': [U' R2 U, M2]]]
[U' L2 U, M2]
[x': [U' R' U, M2]]
[U' L' U: [M', U2]]
[x': [U L2 U', M2]]

corners
[R2: [x' y': [R U R', D2]]]
[F': [D L' D', R2]]
[R, U' L' U]
[F': [R U2 R', D2]]
[D: old pochmann Y perm]
[M2, L U' L' U] //My parity xd

I REALLY need to change maaany of my ugly comms lol


----------



## G2013 (Dec 18, 2017)

Just some months later, I'm at 25.12!


----------

